# Spouse or partner still riding with you?



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

How many in the old fart club are still riding with their spouses or partners?

My wife has resumed MTB riding after almost 15 years not. That's been really sweet because 27 years ago our whole relationship started over outdoor adventure. The modern flow trail some hate as well as modern gear have been the triggers. No epic rides happening but local loops with her have been awesome. It started last year when I got a Honzo and she liked the upright confident and fun feeling. We're same height and now share that Honzo and a new Remedy.

To be honest, yesterday's short local trail ride with my wife was every bit as special as the dedicated trip for amazing rides I did the weekend prior. When we met 27 years ago I thought how cool it was to have a date into sailboarding, skiing and MTB. Now I think it's amazing to be more crazy for her than ever after 27 years. Her back on the trails is icing on the cake.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Let this picture speak 😊








Lähetetty minun GT-P5210 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My spouse doesn't even knows how to ride a bike.

My ridding partner was my son, have been ridding alone since he left for college.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

My wife does MANY things well, riding a bike is not one of them. Sounds awesome though to get out and do some riding with your significant other.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

I have tried to get my wife back into cycling for the past 23 years (since our first child was born). She would ride a few times and then hang the bike back up again. Last year she trained for a week long road tour, but was derailed with job interviews throughout the week. It did get her started though. She road on the road off and on all winter, and continued about 2x week this summer. 

We are trying to ease into having an empty nest, so three weeks ago I bought her a new 29er. Since then we have had our first 6 MTB rides together in many many moons. Good times. 

She is talking about places she wants to ride and trips we should take. Don't get me wrong, she still needs to ramp up the fitness, and we will not be doing anything technical, but it has been great to get her out again.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

coyotegulch said:


> I have tried to get my wife back into cycling for the past 23 years (since our first child was born). She would ride a few times and then hang the bike back up again. Last year she trained for a week long road tour, but was derailed with job interviews throughout the week. It did get her started though. She road on the road off and on all winter, and continued about 2x week this summer.
> 
> We are trying to ease into having an empty nest, so three weeks ago I bought her a new 29er. Since then we have had our first 6 MTB rides together in many many moons. Good times.
> 
> She is talking about places she wants to ride and trips we should take. Don't get me wrong, she still needs to ramp up the fitness, and we will not be doing anything technical, but it has been great to get her out again.


That's about the same situation I'm going thru, my partner went away for college and took his mtb along. My daughter is getting married and moving out in March but the difference is that my wife doesn't know how to ride and has no interest on bikes at all.

My plan for the empty nest is to get a convertible and do road trips to visit our kids at least once a year.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Well not quite yet but... I purchased a used GF 15.5" single speed for her last year as her first 'real' mountain bike. She protested me doing this initially but I did it anyway. Well she didn't ride much last year due to her father being really sick and eventually passing. I haven't pressed her to ride at all but I keep her bike tuned up in hopes that she'll want to give it a go.

Fast-forward to yesterday she tells me that she wants to go on a bike ride which is mainly dirt road path near our house, about a 4 mile loop. I had a project to finish up so I couldn't go. When she got back from her ride she told me it was 'a little boring' (which it is). My next move when it gets a bit cooler is to take her on some flattish single track nearby. Perhaps the 'disease' is beginning to infect her too


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Been 40 years.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes he is still riding with me 
Me- turning 52 next month
He- turning 55 next month (our birthdays are 2 days apart)

Just returned from a week in Oregon, during which we rode the McKenzie River Trail- 32 miles including the road ride back to our lodging. That ride was on my "must do" list for a couple of years.

We'll probably be riding Monarch Crest in October, after the crowds are gone. Gotta love mountain biking in Colorado in autumn- the weather is unbeatable.

Come winter, it's all about the skiing...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My wife and fourteen year old son ride with me almost every weekend. This was taken on Mt Tam on Memorial Day.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

She's a real trooper. And loves primitive camping.
She is even considering racing a 24Hour race with me.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, 28 years ago we started riding together and we are still at it.

When its time to upgrade She always gets the newer better bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My husband introduced me to mtb 8 years ago and dh 6 years ago. We always ride together... year round . We are both 50+


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

My wife went OTB on her road bike after hitting a cat in 2010. She shattered her alacronon (elbow) requiring surgery and a lengthy recovery. She hasn't been on a bike since.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

*She's got a few miles on her, but she still runs great!*

Pics from our getaway with the bikes this last weekend for our anniversary...27 years.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is solid gold! Sweet pics. Sorry to hear that, chuck.

Great Divide last summer










Valentine's double date 2015


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

My wife rides her road bike with me but stopped mountain biking after doing it for many years. To her credit, she usually rides faster on the road then me. She also takes her roadbike on rail trails when we ride with groups there.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Poster Gal for women in their sixties*































We've been riding together for over thirty years. Started as friends, time brought us together as partners, friends and lovers. MaryEllen is in her sixties and 'keeps riding because she never stopped." She does trail work, too!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My gf and trees are like magnets, they are drawn together by forces unseen in the wild.

We've been riding together since we initially got our GT bikes about 1.5yrs ago. We ride together at least a few times a week. In the beginning, we were riding greenways. Then it was fire roads. After a short time, I introduced her to trails and... the trees. 

She's awesome.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been riding with my wife since we were teenagers but always on the road/rail trails. Did a 6 day bike tour for our 25th anniversary 3 years ago. We did a 60 mile Gran Fondo together last weekend. I got her a FS 29er this Spring and now have her convinced that trail riding is the way to go. Next biking vacation will be mountain biking!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm gonna try to convince my wife. Thanks for the inspiration. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Still trying to keep up with my wife, we both turn 55 soon.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Yup.



__
https://flic.kr/p/vjfSnS
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/vkYRC1
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/vj5JMw
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/vmHKQH
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/u84JFY
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/upDidg
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/tsBJSf
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/u81Sp9
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm still a ways off at 43, but husby is 51. We've been riding together for 20+ years. I'm often the one lobbying for bigger longer rides and bikepacking trips, but if he's got the fitness it's not like he's gonna argue, lol.

Camping is really amazing for our relationship. Get away, reset, reconnect, revive... The woods help us see everything more clearly.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

We started mtn biking three years just after getting married.I'm 63, she 51. We plan on charging for years ahead.









Those shorts were white at the start of the ride!


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, my wife is my best friend and favorite riding partner. I'll be 54 in a month, she's still a young 47 but we both love getting out on good ole Vermont single track every weekend that it isn't snowing. Once snow flies we dust of the skate skis!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife started when she was 58. She's now 62 (I'm 63) and she loves to ride!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

MSU Alum said:


> View attachment 1027120
> 
> My wife started when she was 58. She's now 62 (I'm 63) and she loves to ride!


You guys are blessed. Love this pic!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm 52 in December and my husband will be 53. Been riding together since '87. Still going strong.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm 52 in December and my husband will be 53. Been riding together since '87. Still going strong.


That is so sweet! I wish I met my hubby sooner but we still have a blast riding


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Surgery has me out for at least a month. It made my day that my wife went for a ride on her own this AM. I'm also amazed that dealing with cancer has barely stopped her. She says it's new style trails and the new Remedy bike. I say it's her. I like to say I have the best wife ever but other posts here show a few of us are very lucky people.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

me, 55 him, 56.. this has been a very strong year. The main couple we ride with are in their 30s.

Seven Summits








Boulder White Clouds, Antz Basin overlook - about 10 days before we lost it.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

You guys look great! Never would have guessed you were both in your mid 50's.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yepper, we're going strong!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool Thread! but like DirtDevil my girlfriend doesn't ride at all, but she loves the fact that I do - gives her extra sleep time on the weekends, which is by far her favorite activity. lol - She does the dreadful GYM but I'm getting her into hiking, maybe I can progress to put her on a bike.


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

Every chance we get.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We're the lucky guys to have spouses and girlfriends that enjoy and embrace this chosen venue of fun.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

My wife and I are in our mid-40s. I started riding MTB about 4 years ago. She got more into road biking about 3 years ago. I got her to try dirt trails once, maybe twice. Just wasn't for her but she enjoys being a roadie. We'll ride road together if the trails are closed, but if there's dirt to be found we'll drive to a local park system that has an asphalt bike path and a great MTB trail. She'll head off on her road loop and I'll hit my dirt loop. So not technically riding together but enjoying biking at the same time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*My wife rides behind me>>>>>Literally!*


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Wife, winter and Wo


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*^^^ Easier to look at...*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful pic C2L


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Almost December and still no snow.... happy


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Beautiful pic C2L


Judy, the snow photo above is not mine...if that is the one that you are referring to. I just rotated it from the one above me.

Or, perhaps, you are referring to mine farther up. If so, Thanks!

We have no snow, but November has been the wettest month in history for our area and the wettest year. So, riding has been curtailed. Bummer.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I just realized I was mistaken... but no worries. HanJuh that winter wonderland pic rocks!

C2L you and your wife rock  (lovely pic ) Hope you get out for one last November ride.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for both of you

-Juha


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

I would love it if my husband would ride but he said his riding days are over. I bought him a nice MTB about 20 years ago and he rode it a few times and quit. I still have it. I keep the tires inflated and generally keep it up but it's not ridden. It's an old Huffy but I paid nearly $200 for it 20 years ago and it seems to be a better bike than what they sell now.

Still, he's a lot older than I am at nearly 80 and has taken to the recliner for good I guess. He gets around good but doesn't exercise.

My only riding partner is my 20-year old granddaughter and since she works in a doctor's office while going to college to be a physical therapist, she doesn't get to go riding with me as much as we would both like.


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

"How many in the old fart club are still riding with their spouses or partners?" 

Me for one. She's 65ish and we had planned to go on a Fall biking vacation until she said, "you know, if we blew off this vacation we could get a couple of carbon fiber fat tire bikes." We already have a pair of nice Pugsleys but she thought wider tires and a lighter bike would be just the ticket for more fun. How's that for picking the right woman? Our custom built carbon fatties should be done this week...we'll be rolling studded tubeless 65North D5's. -15F today...


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

digibud said:


> "How many in the old fart club are still riding with their spouses or partners?"
> 
> Me for one. She's 65ish and we had planned to go on a Fall biking vacation until she said, "you know, if we blew off this vacation we could get a couple of carbon fiber fat tire bikes." We already have a pair of nice Pugsleys but she thought wider tires and a lighter bike would be just the ticket for more fun. How's that for picking the right woman? Our custom built carbon fatties should be done this week...we'll be rolling studded tubeless 65North D5's. -15F today...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Would if she could but that is not to be. See this color, it's green with envy. But hey she let's me ride. And she is into traveling to places where I can ride and we can look at country. So enjoy it for those of us that can't and be grateful.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Winter makes this interesting - only one fat bike to share. She's been riding more than ever in 27 years together and I can't stop smiling when I think about it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Count your blessings. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

My wife and I met on our bikes and have ridden together for almost 30 years. Some days I am stronger and other days I can't keep up with her. She is my favorite riding partner. Anyone who has a spouse that they just can't spend enough time with understands what a special relationship it can be. Ride together ski together volunteer together. life is good.
Yes we have our disagreements, and she is as hard headed as I am. Sometimes you just have to agree that you disagree.
So what do we do today, ride our fat bikes or go skiing?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

1mlc said:


> My wife does MANY things well, riding a bike is not one of them. Sounds awesome though to get out and do some riding with your significant other.


Sounds like some of you couples could use a Tandem...
The last few years my GF and I have been getting many road & dirt miles in together. 
Before this last time she was on a bike was in her teens








Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife and I decided to make our new year celebration a fat tire ride at night on local dog mushing trails. temps have soared to +34 so the trail is getting soft. A cow (moose) and calf had just been on the trail a few hours before us and created a lot of "post holes" that made it bumpy in places but we got to see the local fireworks display (it's not dark enough July 4 to bother with fireworks so our displays are New Years eve. We only went out for a hour but had a great time on our new fat tire bikes.


----------



## ArronV (Dec 20, 2015)

My wife and I had our first date on a bike ride. 19 years later still peddling together. Matter of fact just finished a fat bike ride here in WI. Such fun to bike year round up north now


----------



## OleGrayHair (Nov 24, 2010)

So just found this group today - my wife is who really got us biking together over 15 years ago before we married. I was recovering from a very serious automobile accident and the ortho surgeon suggested biking was a good repetitive motion exercise for recovery. Jody had no mercy for me and continually kicked my butt up and down the trails around Mt. Rainier/Greenwater area. She had been racing for many years and an "easy ride" was pretty extreme. My perspective for years was seeing her briefly at rest stops and then a speck up the road or trail in front of me. Over time I caught up and over the years we rode almost anytime we had free. Then college and careers took over and we rode together less. Jody picked up Dog Agility as her main focus and went on to be a top handler in our area. I continually rode - mostly by myself but I still love my bike. This past year I asked her when she would ride again - "I have no winter riding gear" is what came my way - so I decked her out and now we are riding again together. I figure I've got a winner - most women who are 50+ don't own a FS bike let alone be able to ride it in the winter. We still love to get out and bust butt on the trail. Welcome 2016.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

*My spouse still rides with me*

My wife is 61. She has a FS bike and rides it well:









And she will ride road bikes with me too:









She also comes out and digs trail with me when I ask her nice:









I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Not mountain biking :-( he stopped doing that many years ago after one too many falls, but we do still road ride together occasionally and we plan on doing a bike tour together this year.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Me 67, the mister is 71. He's still racing and riding hard. I'm not racing but riding a lot. We met in the parking lot at our local trail about 13 years ago.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

OleGrayHair said:


> Jody picked up Dog Agility as her main focus and went on to be a top handler in our area.


How fun! Totally off topic, but my husband and I have had our 2 1/2 year old Aussie in Agility classes for about 9 months now and all three of us are having a blast with it. Our dog is definitely smarter than we are


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Last weekend's night ride, we had the forest to ourselves


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Last weekend's night ride, we had the forest to ourselves
> 
> View attachment 1042584


Nice photo Cycleicious!

I've been riding my whole life and am married 28 years now. The only time I've ridden with my wife was on a mtb tandem in Vancouver on our Honeymoon. She enjoys knowing that I have a blast riding so I guess that's good enough for me.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1043224


One of my sons said get that shirt.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I leave my wife at home with my dog, Somebody has to know when I'm overdue and call out the search teams..

Mountain biking, I get a little remote now and then.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

We met through road racing 15 years ago. She and I were cat IIs. We raced in Sicilia for our honeymoon and rode in Sweden for fun. Our careers grew, we drink booze more, we both gained weight, I continue to ride, she buys new bikes that grow dusty. We live in a great place for road and MTB riding but she has zero motivation no matter how gently I encourage her. There are even other women in the area to ride with and she refuses out fear of not measuring up the "old her". I just want her to be healthy, fit, and happy but I know that pushing her to ride could be selfish and counterproductive. Ugh.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I know that pushing her to ride could be selfish and counterproductive. Ugh.


Not selfish if pushing her to "be healthy, fit, and happy"

But if pushing her for your benefit...perhaps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

We were until she started having leg pain issues. Hard to know if she's riding anymore.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Crockpot2001 said:


> We met through road racing 15 years ago. She and I were cat IIs. We raced in Sicilia for our honeymoon and rode in Sweden for fun. Our careers grew, we drink booze more, we both gained weight, I continue to ride, she buys new bikes that grow dusty. We live in a great place for road and MTB riding but she has zero motivation no matter how gently I encourage her. There are even other women in the area to ride with and she refuses out fear of not measuring up the "old her". I just want her to be healthy, fit, and happy but I know that pushing her to ride could be selfish and counterproductive. Ugh.


Don't give up.

Not pushing it with my wife was important. A little ride with a friend of mine is what really changed things. She avoids groups big time but will ride with me and by herself.

Her old self as you put it comes up. Lately it's some pains and problems that happen with age. I'm older and used to it. She keeps going.

Some friends have their wives riding again much like mine and the common element seems to be getting them on thoroughly modern trail with thoroughly modern bike. Forget being a weight weenie or racer mentality. It was modern AM or trail bike if not a fat bike for the wives I'm typing about here.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> Don't give up.
> 
> Not pushing it with my wife was important. A little ride with a friend of mine is what really changed things. She avoids groups big time but will ride with me and by herself.
> 
> ...


She's got a long travel Tallboy so comfort and control are not lacking. Getting her out the door is the hard part. I did the drill Sargent thing this summer when she was sleeping the day away when it was sunny and 70 degrees outside with dry trails only a mile away. Once she was outside she was fine. It's that 1st step. You are right though, giving up is not gonna work.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I feel selfish when I cannot get her to come on cool MTB trips with me. I'm spending extra money while she does her thing or nothing. Her fitness level make cool trips sort of tough.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess I'm the lucky one.

My wife begins to rag on me when I ride more than her. She watches the weather to say when we can fit a ride in. 

She gets cranky if she can't get some good rides in in a reasonable time frame...especially in winter.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

In the winter she XC skis while I ride a fat bike.

In the dry season she rides stoker.

She has her own bike(s) but she's not much for riding solo, it's too much work 

If you haven't ridden a tandem, you owe it to yourself and your partner to give it a spin. It is the most challenging riding you can do, I love tandem because I have a lot more to keep me busy and I work waaay harder than on a solo bike.

We used to ride a hardtail Fandango 29er, but have since upgraded to a Ventana El Jefe, fat compatible, though we generally run 29+.

Here's us riding at Moab:








Bend:








City of Rocks:


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup. My wife has always been very adventure minded. We started out getting our scuba certs together before we started dating. 20 years ago I married her and introduced her to mountain biking and sailing. We do everything together. Last year we took a year off to go sailing and last summer 3 months of mountain biking at Kingdom Trails. Now we are shopping for fat bikes.

As far as I am concerned my wife is perfect except for her questionable taste in men!


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Years ago when I got back into cycling my wife jokingly stated that she could ride rings around me since she rode heavy bikes around China when she was a kid (we met in Macau). Funny thing is that I have NEVER seen her ride a bike in the 24 years that I've known her. Not once.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

PCC said:


> Years ago when I got back into cycling my wife jokingly stated that she could ride rings around me since she rode heavy bikes around China when she was a kid (we met in Macau). Funny thing is that I have NEVER seen her ride a bike in the 24 years that I've known her. Not once.


 Could be one of those "when I was a kid I had to walk 25 miles up a 10'000 mountain to get to school" stories. My folks both owned bikes that were ridden exactly once. Years later I started scavenging parts from both and my mom did the whole "wait until your father gets home" thing. My dad got home and said "what bikes?"


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

My wife is an odd one. At 50 she is a lifelong athlete, works out HARD 6 days a week (usually indoors) and is in fantastic shape, and we have done some pretty remarkable physically demanding trips that the vast majority of people our age simply couldn't or wouldn't do. Yet she never bikes. Gone on two rides with her in ten years. Finally got her a proper road bike last year, she enjoyed the single ride she took on it and has never touched it since. I ride constantly and hammer pretty hard - dirt, road, and fat. But I'm happy just cruising along if she doesn't want to indulge in such shenanigans and told her as much. Oh well, I ride by myself and with buddies and I suppose we can ride together if she wants. I don't get it.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

She rides more than i do, and is in better shape


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BadgerOne said:


> My wife is an odd one. At 50 she is a lifelong athlete, works out HARD 6 days a week (usually indoors) and is in fantastic shape, and we have done some pretty remarkable physically demanding trips that the vast majority of people our age simply couldn't or wouldn't do. Yet she never bikes. Gone on two rides with her in ten years. Finally got her a proper road bike last year, she enjoyed the single ride she took on it and has never touched it since. I ride constantly and hammer pretty hard - dirt, road, and fat. But I'm happy just cruising along if she doesn't want to indulge in such shenanigans and told her as much. Oh well, I ride by myself and with buddies and I suppose we can ride together if she wants. I don't get it.


Pardon me but that's pretty funny. I don't blame you for not "getting it". But at least she stays in shape and let's you get your ride on.

I'm assuming you've badgered her enough about it presuming from your username.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

likeaboss said:


> ... As far as I am concerned my wife is perfect except for her questionable taste in men!


I tell mine the same thing, but then she tells me I'm not that bad...

wow, how did I pull that one off?


----------



## boboxx (Nov 15, 2011)

oops not 50+ yet I still have 10 years to go


----------

